# Dwarf Cichlids



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello community, I'm trying to compile a contact list for local dwarf cichilid breeders in the Tronto, ontario and surrounding area's. If anyone has any contact name, email or phone numbers please feel free to list them along with what they breed.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

hi


----------



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> hi


Lol seriously? Got me excited for nothing


----------

